# The Twelve Days of Christmas, Golf Style



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

The Twelve Days of Christmas, Golf Style
12 Dozen ProV’s
11 Pairs of FootJoys 
10 Golf Lessons
9 straight days of golf
8 Dozen Golf Gloves
7 YES putters
6 new wedges
5 rounds with SE RI 
4 new golf bags
3 rounds at Pebble Beach
2 trips to the Old Course
And a new Titleist Driver under the tree.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Hmm very nice...id change the prov vs to tp black.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

try sining it it doesnt work that well...

o well good song anyway


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I won't argue... me, the Grinch? noooooooo....


----------

